
Ask HN: Drafting site terms of service – any advice? - Nora_Kelleher
Hello! Curious if anyone has recommendations for service providers that can help early stage startups with drafting terms of service? Or any other advice about best way to go about that - my budget and time are limited, so no fancy lawyers in my immediate future. Thanks in advance!
======
skolos
Shopify has free terms of service generator [1]. We used it and then modified
to fit our needs. Even though it is designed for e-commerce we found it was
not big problem to modify it for SaaS.

There are other services, but they are quite a bit more expensive.

[1] [https://www.shopify.com/tools/policy-generator/terms-and-
con...](https://www.shopify.com/tools/policy-generator/terms-and-conditions)

~~~
Nora_Kelleher
Thank you so much, @skolos! That's very helpful. Looking into it now!

